# 2 looking for Sunday June 7th



## cubbies24 (Sep 3, 2014)

My buddy and I are looking to fish out of Freeport tomorrow. Willing to pay share of fuel ice bait etc. Will also help with boat duties. Have our own gear. Text or call 940.465.8023 Kyle


----------



## reelfast (Aug 25, 2011)

*x3*

I'm stuck on land (fuel tank leaking) - same deal as above ^^^^^

979.575.0000


----------



## cubbies24 (Sep 3, 2014)

Freeport Galveston or matagorda... 
Kyle
940.465.8023


----------



## Justcastcharter (May 9, 2015)

We have some open spots today $75/ head.

www.justcastcharters.com. Boat is leaving at 1:30 from GYB.


----------

